# منظم الشحن للخلايا الشمسية



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 أغسطس 2006)

في بعض الخلايا الشمسية لا وجود منظم الشحن في داخلها كألذي حدث معي وبعد معانات وبحث حصلت

عليها وهي الأن في متناول ايديكم .







يمكن تصنيعا وبسعر مناسب . وايضأ لها استخدامات عديدة مثل شاحنة البطارية 12 فولت .


البغدادي:55:


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (22 أغسطس 2006)

الله يبارك فيك

عز الطلب والله

ندرسها ولنا عودة بتعليق قريب ان شاء الله


----------



## عصام نورالدين (24 يناير 2008)

دارة مثالية
تشكر على مجهودك ...


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم .

هذه الدائرة الكهربائية تصنع في الاسواق المحلية ويمكن لأي شخص تصنيعها اذا وجد تسويق لها طبعا

بشكل انتاجي مجدي .

وعملها تسمح بمرور تيار الشحن الى البطارية من خلال مجموعة الخلايا الشمسية الى البطارية

وفي حالة اتمام الشحن المناسب تقطع مرور تيار الشحن وعند حاجة البطارية للشحن او انخفاض

الفولتية تبدا بالعمل اتوماتيكيا لشحن البطارية من جديد .

البغدادي


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (27 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
يبدو ان المعدات السمتخدمة متوفر بلاسواق المحلية ولكن يبقى سعر الخلية غالية الثمن ؟؟ ولهذا لايزال هذا التطبيق قليل .شكرا لاخ محمد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عصام نورالدين (28 يناير 2008)

أخي شكري- البغدادي 

إنما قصدت بالمثالية أن لها جميع المزايا اللازمة لكي تكون فعالة، ولم أقصد أنها مثالية بمعنى خيالية .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 يناير 2008)

الأخ عصام نور الدين .

تحية طيبة .

كلامك سليم بدون شك .

بالحقيقة كان اضافتي هذه تنفيذا لسؤال احد الأعضاء من خلال رسائل البريد .

تحياتي واحترامي لشخصكم الكريم .

البغدادي


----------



## م احمد العراقي (7 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك ونتمنى من الله ان نتمتع بالكهرباء قبل نهاية الحياة


----------



## مهندس نورس (12 فبراير 2008)

اجل اخي احمد العراقي .

كل وعودهم كذب وتزييف .

والمطلوب من الجميع الاعتماد على انفسهم .


----------



## saadgor (19 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ميمو الجامد (19 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## khldoon (25 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللله وبركاته والله لقد قمت بتطبيق الدارة وهي لاتعمل بالكفائة المرجوة منها ولا اعلرف السبب حتى الان وهناك مشكلة في المقاومات 4 اوم 80 وات سعرها غاي وغير متوفرة بالدقة المرجوت 
ارجو ممن درس او طبق هذه الدارة ان يراسلني لكل نعمل شات وعسى ان اكتشف الخطا الذي ارتكبته 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## khldoon (25 أبريل 2010)

اخ شكري ارجو الرد السريع لو سمح لك الوقت وشكرا على كل حال


----------



## saadgor (26 أبريل 2010)

thanks


----------



## khaled qadri (8 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه هل يحتاج هذا المنظم لبطاريات 12فولت و امبير معين ام ممكن ان يكون اكثر من بطاريه كل واحده لها امبير ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## khaled qadri (8 مايو 2010)

الاخ خلدون بالنسبه للمكثف كم فولت


----------



## نضال أبوساري (11 مايو 2010)

مشكور جدا علة المخطط


----------



## adelammer (13 مايو 2010)

ggggggggggooooooooodluk


----------



## salem805 (10 يونيو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## samimilles (1 يوليو 2013)

شكرا اخي -شكري-
اتمنى ان تقدم لنا شرح لعمل هذا المنظم


----------

